# Ups Troubleshooting



## hari1986 (Aug 24, 2007)

gUYS I bought a 500VA UPS a few months ago.Now the problem is whenever the voltage fluctuates the computer reboots !!!
Has anyone come across such a thing ?
My configration is Pentium 4 -1.8GHz,2 hdd one from seagate 160GB and Samsung 40GB,17'' CRT monitor,2 dvd writers.
And has anyone tried connecting the UPS to a voltage stabliser instead of directly to the mains ?I s that harmful to the PC OR THE UPS ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 24, 2007)

Time to take the UPS for Warrenty


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 24, 2007)

^ and get a replacement


----------



## slugger (Aug 24, 2007)

hari1986 said:
			
		

> gUYS I bought a 500VA UPS a few months ago.Now the problem is whenever the voltage fluctuates the computer reboots !!!
> Has anyone come across such a thing ?
> 
> 
> And has anyone tried connecting the UPS to a voltage stabliser instead of directly to the mains ?I s that harmful to the PC OR THE UPS ?



UPs mfg *ALWAYS* ask consumers 2 connect d UPS *DIRECTLY* to d mains and *not* thru other electrialc devices

and ya take it 2 d servvice center and get d problem fixed

u shud not b facin such a problem [defeats d whole purpose of usin a UPS ]


----------



## hari1986 (Aug 24, 2007)

hari1986 said:
			
		

> gUYS I bought a 500VA UPS a few months ago.Now the problem is whenever the voltage fluctuates the computer reboots !!!
> Has anyone come across such a thing ?
> My configration is Pentium 4 -1.8GHz,2 hdd one from seagate 160GB and Samsung 40GB,17'' CRT monitor,2 dvd writers.
> And has anyone tried connecting the UPS to a voltage stabliser instead of directly to the mains ?I s that harmful to the PC OR THE UPS ?



Guys it is an APC 500VA UPS and they replaced me with another one.The replacement too has the same problem.So guess it is not the UPS fault !
Earlier I used a Wipro emerge UPS and it could take on the voltage fluctuations easily.When i contacted them they told that it is due to voltage problem.so that leaves 2 questions

either APC is not yet suitable for the type of voltage fluctuations in india

or wipro has some other way of dealing with this type of voltage !


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 24, 2007)

May be battery problem. Try switching off the power supply when computer is switched on and see if UPS is able to provide backup. If not , replace your battery.


----------



## slugger (Aug 24, 2007)

hari1986 said:
			
		

> Guys it is an APC 500VA UPS and they replaced me with another one.The replacement too has the same problem.So guess it is not the UPS fault !
> Earlier I used a Wipro emerge UPS and it could take on the voltage fluctuations easily.When i contacted them they told that it is due to voltage problem.so that leaves 2 questions
> 
> either APC is not yet suitable for the type of voltage fluctuations in india
> ...



*AFAIK* APCs 500VA UPS has *3 sockets* in it

*2 sockets - surge protection+battery backup

1 socket - only surge protection*

d sockets r grouped together and seperated by a whit line on d UPS body

d CPu and monitor *must* b connected to the *surge protection+battery backup* sockets

i get a feelin dat u have attached d CPU plug to the *surge protection only* socket

check it out and c wat happens


----------



## janitha (Aug 24, 2007)

Try connecting the monitor direct to the mains and the system to the UPS. Just try and see what happens.


----------



## slugger (Aug 24, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Try connecting the monitor direct to the mains and the system to the UPS. Just try and see what happens.



 *LMAO*  
of wat GOD-dammed use is a UPS if u have 2 connect d monitor 2 d mains

his config is by no streach of imagination power-hungry enuf 2 not b able 2 b coped by d UPS

also d guy said dat he was given a full replacement 4 d old UPS so d UPS ought 2 b in full workin condition


----------

